# Help Identifying Pocket Watch Please



## LeadFarmer (Sep 16, 2011)

Could anyone help me identify this pocket watch please?

I was given my Grandfathers pocket watch when he passed away aged 80. He was born about 1920 and it was originally owned by his uncle. Apparently when my grandfather was a baby his uncle would swing the pocket watch in front of his face to make him smile, so I guess the watch could be as old as the late 1800's? And it still works to this day.

I cant find any manufacturers name on the watch, but the opening back case does say 'Swiss Made'. Heres a few photos..

The watch came to me in this box but I doubt it has any reference to the watch?










A close up of the watch..










And the writing on the inside of the watch back case..










I realise that pocket watches may have been 'two a penny' so im not expecting it to have financial value, but any info on this hierloom would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

Not too much can be said from the images provided. The watch is stem wound and pin set, the case is open face & gold filled (guaranteed to last 20 years). A further image is needed to positively identify the movement - gently ping open the inner rear case cover to reveal the working and get at least one clear image of the movement with any engraving/stamping in clear focus.

HTH

Julian (L)

Edit to add a query - to set the time do you lift up and rotate the crown or do you push in the small 'pin' just to the right of the stem and rotate the crown ?

Reason I ask is centre sweep second hand might point to this being a 'doctors watch' or possibly a chronograph function.


----------



## louiswu (May 16, 2009)

The dial..especially the 300/th minute markings on the chapter ring... looks a lot like this one

(image blatantly stolen from the net h34r:  )










This one is a silver 'all or nothing' chronograph, and has an 1885 mark.

All or nothing, cos when you stop the chrono you stop the whole movement. And you can't reset it to zero either.

This was how chronographs worked until the late 19th century when some fancypants invented an independant chrono function.

Is yours in working order? and if so, does the slider on the side stop the watch?

oh.. and i'm pretty sure you wouldn't get 2 of these for a penny.


----------



## LeadFarmer (Sep 16, 2011)

Thanks for your replies.

I shall have another look at the watch tomorrow as its safely stored away now. I will open it up as suggested and take some more photos.

Im hoping once Ive identified the watch, I will be able to consider getting it serviced/cleaned.

Cheers


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

I suggest that it's stem-wound, pin-set. But that you push down the crown to reset (and start) the seconds-hand, quite possibly. Would that make it a doctor's watch? If not, I'm stumped.

Pretty watch, though.


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

LeadFarmer said:


> The watch came to me in this box but I doubt it has any reference to the watch?


Result of a Google search ....

"Gossen Sixon exposure meter.

The Sixon is an extremely sensitive, accurate and versatile photoelectric exposure meter. It shows the precise combinations of aperture and shutter speeds."

Julian (L)


----------



## LeadFarmer (Sep 16, 2011)

Julian Latham said:


> LeadFarmer said:
> 
> 
> > The watch came to me in this box but I doubt it has any reference to the watch?
> ...


Well my Grandfather was a keen photographer, so at least that explains the box.

I hope to get the watch out over the weekend and will take some further photos.


----------



## LeadFarmer (Sep 16, 2011)

Julian Latham said:


> A further image is needed to positively identify the movement - gently ping open the inner rear case cover to reveal the working and get at least one clear image of the movement with any engraving/stamping in clear focus.
> 
> HTH
> 
> ...


As promised, heres a photo of the movement. To set the time I have to push the small pin to the right of the stem, then rotate the crown. Lifting or pushing down the crown doesnt seem to make any difference, it just appears to act as a winder.










Inner rear case..










Outer rear case..



















There doesnt appear to be any stamp on the movement. The outer rear case is stamped with the number shown, and is also hand engraved with the number '14613' and also hand engraved '6940H' & 'A5537H'. The inner rear case is also hand engraved with an illegible mark followed by '8/21'. I have no idea what these numbers mean.



louiswu said:


> Is yours in working order? and if so, does the slider on the side stop the watch?


Yes, its in full working order. No, the slider on the side is actually a pin that can be pressed in to allow the crown to adjust the time.

I hope the photos will help with identification.


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

The hand-scratched numbers would have been left by watchmakers and/or pawnbrokers when the watch was in-hock, or in service.

There is absolutely no reason or rhyme to those numbers, so they won't be useful in dating the watch. Unless of course, 14613 stands for 14/June/1913 and 8/21 stands for August, 1921. But that is purely a guess and is more than likely, wrong.


----------

